# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel - Inventory Item Error

## CyberStorm

Hi guys,

I have an item in Inventory in pastel Xpress 12 that's showing an incorrect Quantity on hand value. See the attached picture:



All other items are correct. How would I go about correcting this issue? Any help would be appreciated?

----------


## Neville Bailey

You will first need to established how that incorrect quantity came about - probably a data capture error.

Once you have found out where the error was made, then you will know what correcting entries need to be made.

----------


## CyberStorm

I took a deeper look at this item. This is what I found:



It shows an Unposted Purchase Quantity. Thing is, this is a service item and there are no purchases for it.

What would you suggest to correct this? My accounting knowledge is poor I'm afraid.

----------


## Neville Bailey

Perhaps we need to schedule a TeamViewer session sometime tomorrow so that I can see what's going on.

----------


## CyberStorm

Sounds like a great idea :-)

Will PM you Neville.

Many thanks.

----------


## LLendrum

Hi 
Could you advise how you corrected this, as I have the same issue and do not know how to post the batches.  Mine are inventory items and I had captured a GRN which for some reason did not appear when I went to link it to the supplier invoice, however my stock items are sitting in an unposted batch?

----------


## bonvdwest

Good day

I added new stock items via an inventory journal. Correctly. Yet, when I look at my stock on hand, it doesn't reflect the items i added or shows the incorrect amount. Can this be due to Sales Orders being deducted and how does one rectify this? PLEASE HELP!!!

----------

